
China is building one battery gigafactory a week - algo_trader
https://www.benchmarkminerals.com/membership/china-is-building-one-battery-gigafactory-a-week-the-us-one-every-four-months-simon-moores/
======
8bitsrule
China is also quite aways ahead in building-out a modern, nationwide, high-
voltage energy grid ... as well as multiple sources of renewable energy to
feed it.

